# Possibly found a new horse, critique his bloodlines and confirmation!



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

he has a VERY LONG ewe neck. Idk if it's making him back look really short or if it is indeed really short. I'm not into him he doesn't seem balanced:/
Maybe someone else can shed some light on him


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Him, and I know the ewe neck is there. But as I said, he's ridden in a tie down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I don't think a tie down will cause an ewe neck. It's really bad..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

If you really like him check him out don't let anyone talk you out of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Without being square the horse has muscling on the underside of their neck, a little bit of a pigeon breast, long neck but it works for his conformation. Steep croup but nice slope to shoulder. Love his face shape, tail, and mane. Pretty good topline and nice wither.

Don't like how he's not using his back in the free cantering photo.. and you can really spot the steep croup as well. 

I would get a PPE just to make sure.

I see a lot of bracing as well while being ridden and also freely so may need some work on loosening up. I see a project.. how old?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My most recent mare I owned had a bad ewe neck from bracing against the tie down, once I taught her to carry herself right it got a lot better. Lol and ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

He's only 5, and he is slightly spooky which could be why he was bracing going over the bridge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Would be much happier with some body work and flexion work as well.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That is my plan, to gain some flexibility, muscle, and balance. Then he'll be put back to work on barrels
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't like him.. Too much of a project for what you're looking for. I'd go look at Tex and the bay mare. This little guy is just running in the opposite direction of what you want to look at. Just being honest..


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I decided to walk away from him, I guess I got caught up in the color and price reduction... Haha. Tex, was already sold. But my friend just told me she's selling her mare, who I'm gonna go see tomorrow. I just posted another thread about her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

He is so pretty it can blind you, however besides what they say above, he seems to be a little over at the knee and I would worry about how fine boned he is to use as a barrel racer. JMHO. Good luck and God bless whatever you decide to do.

Sorry I guess I hadn't read all of the posts before I posted.


----------

